# Aufnäher



## MichaelB (5. Februar 2004)

Moin,

vor geraumer Zeit hatte ich schon mal nach Aufnähern mit AB Logo gefragt, leider gab es seinerzeit keine Möglichkeit, solche Dinger bezahlbar herstellen zu lassen.

Wie schaut es mittlerweile aus?

Gruß
Michael

Bedarf an Aufnähern haben:

Michael:               2Stück
soeketroete:        2Stück
fjordbutt:             2Stück
Garfield0815:       2Stück
ZwinkerEd:          1Stück
Angel-Ralle:         2Stück
Dorsch1:              2Stück
marioschreiber:    ja
Nick_A:                2Stück
Fairlay:                 2Stück
Masch1:               2 Stück
Samyber:             2Stück
wredi:                  2Stück
Hakengröße_1:    2 Stück
PASA :                  2Stück
marschel:             2Stück
Raubfischer_RD:   1Stück
The Duke:             2Stück
petipet:                2Stück
muddliz:              2 Stück
nikmark:              2Stück
südlicht:               2Stück
Nordlicht:             2Stück
Ossipeter:            2Stück
Fischbox:              2Stück
Medo:                   2Stück
Gnilftz:                  1Stück
Dancer1230:         2Stück
JosiHH:                  2Stück
Aalchipsi:               2Stück
Bluefish:                2Stück
wolle:                    2Stück
elchmaster:           1Stück
sitzangler:             2Stück
angelloenne:         2Stück
Reppi:                    2Stück
Kalle:                     2Stück
theactor:               2Stück
Locke:                   2Stück
Ruhrangler53:        2Stück
Palometta:            2Stück
Scholli:                   2Stück
Micky Finn:              4Stück
Homer01:               2Stück
sei:                        1Stück
Fischkoopp:           2Stück
RaEma:                  2Stück
wodibo:                 2Stück
Meeresangler_Schwerin:  2 Stück
Laggo:                  1Stück
Andreas Thomsen:   2Stück
hornhechteutin:      2Stück
rob:                      2Stück
wobbler:                1Stück
Wedaufischer:       2Stück
elefant:                 2Stück
ulslim:                    2Stück
rudi.r:                     2Stück
rainerle:                2Stück
UlliT1964:              2Stück
Sylverpasi:            2Stück
Brandungsfutzí:     2Stück
eddy:                     2Stück
AndreasG:              2Stück
Ace:                        1Stück
Fitti:                       2Stück
Bihn:                     2Stück
guenex:                2Stück
FrankHB:              2Stück
Forellenudo:      3Stück
simon_s:              2Stück
hkroiss:                2Stück
Hochseecowboy:   2Stück
Peter Dorsch:         2Stück
Steelhead:             2Stück
Fullestipper:           1Stück
winchester73:       1Stück
Bowman:               1Stück
Mac Gill:                 2Stück
wörni:                    2Stück
Martin Obelt:          2Stück
HoHo:                    2Stück
FishHunterBLN:      2Stück
schlot:                    2Stück
rudi:                        2Stück
SteVie:                   2Stück
Stuffel:                   2Stück
bono:                      2Stück
Olga:                       2Stück
Kalle:                      2Stück
Rausreißer:            3Stück
siegerländer:         2Stück
ollidi:                      2Stück
Henrik:                    2Stück
Tooommy:                2Stück
Seeteufel2:             2Stück
nasengnuf:             2Stück
maxum:                  2Stück
goldfisch:                2Stück
buddha:                  3Stück
jani brandl:             3Stück
uga:                        2Stück
KaulBarschKing:       ja
Lengjäger:             ja
Angelfiete:            2Stück
anmati:                 2Stück
Obelix:                  2Stück
Uwe H:                 1Stück
Karpfenwürger:       1Stück


----------



## soeketroete (5. Februar 2004)

Gute Idee! Würd' ich mir sofort auf die Angelweste nähen!


----------



## fjordbutt (5. Februar 2004)

hier die erste bestellung: 

ich nehm 2 stück !!:q 

hoffe das wird was !

gruss 
fjordbutt#h


----------



## Garfield0815 (5. Februar 2004)

Ich nehm auch 2


----------



## Mooskopf (5. Februar 2004)

Wir haben hier in Heilbronn so eine Stickerei, die sowas macht. Soll ich mal anfragen, wie die Preise sind ?


----------



## ZwinckerEd (5. Februar 2004)

jo, frag mal.... ich nehm dann auch einen.





#h  Ed


----------



## Angel-Ralle (5. Februar 2004)

@mooskopf:
jo, tät ich auch mal 2 stück ordern. unsere vereinsaufnäher haben mal so bei 2,20 € (umgerechnet aus DM) gekostet.

Petri & all times tight lines


----------



## Franky (5. Februar 2004)

Moinsen...
Ich habe mich mal ein wenig "kundig" gemacht und bei diversen Stickereien angefragt. Allein die Erstellung der sogenannten "Stickkarte" kostet einmalig zwischen 45 € bis 150 € (als Basis  ein Jpeg 120 * 25 mm). Mal sehen, was da noch kommt...


----------



## leguan8 (5. Februar 2004)

gut so franky, wennes bezahlbar bleit würde es mich freuen. wie man sieht wollen mehrere die dinger haben.


----------



## Franky (5. Februar 2004)

Dat "Problem" an der Sache ist, dass man wegen der "Stickkarte" an eine der Stickereien auf gedeih und Verderb gebunden ist... Die geben die Dinger nicht raus...
Also - die Wahl soll überdenkt werden, wenn man längerfristig zusammenarbeiten möchte!!!


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. Februar 2004)

Fein das die Idee mit den Aufnähern wieder aufgegriffen wurde.
Ich nehm dann auch mal zwei Stück.


----------



## MichaelB (5. Februar 2004)

Moin,

wenn so eine "Stick-Karte" sagen wir mal 100 Pi€pen kostet und ein Aufnäher dann irgendwo bei 2,50€ landet, sollte man mit 5€ pro Aufnäher ja hinkommen :m 
Ich werde dieses Thema hier im Auge behalten und im ersten Beitrag eine (noch unverbindliche) Bestellliste editieren und täglich aktualisieren #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## grozzoz (5. Februar 2004)

Ihr wollt Anglerboard - Aufnäher???? Kein Problem, könnt Ihr haben .............. mein Sticker macht das, auch ganz ohne Stickartenerstellungs - Gebühr. Und ohne Mindestabnahmemenge!!! Ergo, kein Risiko!
Und für 2.- bis 2,50 Euro das Stück kriegt der die Dinger klasse hin. Als Referenz kann er sogar als "Stickmeister der DTM" aufwarten. Bestickt laufend Rennanzüge und so'n Zeug.
Also her mit den Entwürfen, den Versand kann ich auch noch übernehmen, alles kein grosses Ding.

VERSPROCHEN!!!!!


----------



## Medo (5. Februar 2004)

Super!!!

Ich mache mal einen Thread auf für die Entwürfe im Forum Meerforellen und Bellyboatangeln 

Geht ab !!

Gruss Jörg


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Februar 2004)

Ich habe auch Interesse!
ABER...Die Rechte an dem AB-Logo hat Dok!
Wir sollten ihn bei der Planung nicht aussen vor lassen.
Villeicht setzt er sich für die Produktion ein, vorrausgesetzt es gibt genug verbindliche Bestellungen.

Ich komme da nur drauf weil immer mal wieder auf die Kosten des AB hingewiesen wird. Dok muss den Laden hier ja schliesslich finanzieren!


----------



## Nick_A (5. Februar 2004)

Hi zusammen #h

bitte mich auch auf dei "Vorbestellungsliste" für 2 Stück draufsetzen!!!  :m

Das darf ich mir doch nicht entgehen lassen! 

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## Fairlay (5. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

dann für mich auch mal 2 auf die Liste

So long Fairlay


----------



## masch1 (5. Februar 2004)

Ich auch 2 haben möcht:z :z


----------



## Samyber (6. Februar 2004)

Na, das ist mal wieder ne gute Idee,da möchte ich mich nicht ausschließen:

Bin ebenfalls mit 2 Stück dabei !!

:m


----------



## wredi (6. Februar 2004)

Na wenn alle 2 nehmen, nehme ich auch zwei   Das kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. Februar 2004)

Bitte die Bestellung um 2 ergänzen.

#u


----------



## PASA (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

warum nehmen alle 2? Da mir das Irgendjemand erkären wird nehme ich auch 2! 

Grüße


----------



## Laggo (6. Februar 2004)

Moin,

Mich kannst Du auch auf die Liste setzen,brauche aber nur einen!

Danke Laggo


----------



## marschel (6. Februar 2004)

Und los gehts!!!!

Ich schließe mich der 2er Fraktion an, einer reicht nicht! :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Februar 2004)

Mir reicht einer danke!


----------



## Albatros (6. Februar 2004)

einer reicht mir auch und das ist genau der, der noch auf der Weste fehlt #6


----------



## The_Duke (6. Februar 2004)

Ich nehm dann auch mal zwei...einer für die Weste im Sommer und einen für die Jacke im Winter  :m


----------



## NorbertF (6. Februar 2004)

Ich nehm auch 2. Danke!


----------



## petipet (6. Februar 2004)

hallo zusammen#h :m 

ich nehme gerne auch zwei Aufnäher.

Gruß...petipet


----------



## muddyliz (6. Februar 2004)

1 für mich und 1 für meinen Junior = 2 insgesamt.


----------



## nikmark (6. Februar 2004)

Ich nehme auch 2 !

Nikmark


----------



## südlicht (6. Februar 2004)

Will auch 2 habenmöchtentun... :m 

Eric


----------



## Nordlicht (6. Februar 2004)

+ 2


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Februar 2004)

Für mich bitte auch zwei!#h


----------



## Fischbox (6. Februar 2004)

:z :z :z Fischbox will auch zwei Stück haben!!:z :z :z


----------



## Medo (6. Februar 2004)

Ja okay, wenn der Dok das Ding durchlässt nehm ich auch zwei#h 

Hoffentlich klappt das :z :z :z


----------



## Gnilftz (6. Februar 2004)

Moin,
ich nehme auch gerne einen.
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Dok (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mich inzwischen mit ein paar Stellen in Verbindung gesetzt. Mein Ziel ist es die Aufnäher so günstig wie möglich beschaffen zu können. Wie es jetzt aussieht wird sich der Preis wohl so um die 3 €, (bis maximal 5 €) einstellen, kommt auf die Qualität und Menge an. Es wird wohl auch die Möglichkeit geben etwas seiner Wahl besticken zu lassen. Aber dazu mehr wenn es Spruchreif ist.
Außerdem wird es neue t-shirts (evtl. auch Jacken) und Aufkleber geben.

Ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten, ich denke aber das dass jetzt recht schnell gehen wird!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. Februar 2004)

Super Dok.#6
Ne Jacke würde ich dann sicher auch nehmen.
Tja und ein neues T-Shirt brauche ich auch.Meins ist auf dem letzten Norgetörn abhanden gekommen.


----------



## Samyber (6. Februar 2004)

Das hört sich doch gut an !!

Nur muß ich mir dann wohl auch noch neues Arbeitszeug zulegen !!:z


----------



## Dancer1230 (6. Februar 2004)

Ich hätte auch gerne 2.An Zeug und Aufkleber hätte ich auch Interesse. Gruß Peter


----------



## JosiHH (6. Februar 2004)

Moin,
da hätte ich auch gerne 2 von. Gibt es schon n Logo / Design und-oder ne Interessenten-Liste?

JosiHH


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. Februar 2004)

Super Dok:m 
Könntest Du bei der Gelegenheit nicht auch gleich noch Mützen machen lassen? Ich denke mal die würden weg gehen wie warmen Semmeln.


----------



## marschel (6. Februar 2004)

JO, Kappi...ahoi, würd ich auch SOFORT einsteigen!


----------



## Aalchipsi (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo ich auch 2. Gruß Aalchipsi


----------



## Bluefish (6. Februar 2004)

Wenn ihr schon mal dabei seid....ich nehm auch 2 Sticker

Gruß
Blue


----------



## soeketroete (6. Februar 2004)

Klar nehm ich auch zwei, und ein T-Shirt


----------



## Fischbox (6. Februar 2004)

Ich hatte letztens in einem anderen Thema auch schon mal die Cappies erwähnt. Fände ich absolute spitzenklasse wenn es so etwas geben würde.:z :z


----------



## Samyber (6. Februar 2004)

Ein schönes Cap mit Anglerboard-Logo und dem Nick-Namen !!!

Würde echt schick aussehen !:k 

Wer nimmt die Bestellung entgegen ?


----------



## Palometta (6. Februar 2004)

Also ganz einfach
Nur Anglerboard 
Oder
Anglerboard + Treffen (Memberreise oder Treffen  )
fände ich vol OK und würde pro Veranstaltung 2 Stück bestellen.
Verraussetzung wäre alerdings das nur WIRKLICHE Teilnemer bezugsberechtig wären.
Nicht das man die Teile auch bei eBay bekommt  

Hey DOK
mach mal was.....

Wäre nicht schlecht wenn was für den Deutschen Fisch bei rumkommen  würde.:z 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## wolle (6. Februar 2004)

ich würde auch zwei nehmen #h


----------



## Tiffy (6. Februar 2004)

Jupp,

wir Arbeiten dran. Es wird Mützen und Aufnäher geben. Ganz nach belieben und auf was auch immer kann man sich demnächst individuell was aufsticken lassen. Logo mit Event, Nickname was weiß ich.

Wir müssen nur noch Qualität und Preise vergleichen, die Logistik klären, dann kanns eigentlich losgehen. 

Schätze mal so Monatsende wissen wir wie es läuft #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. Februar 2004)

Hi Tiffy, wäre echt ne tolle Sache wenn das Klappen würde. Wobei mir, ich spreche da aber auch nur für mich, ein Basecap mit "NUR" dem Board-Logo schon reichen würde. Denn schließlich gehören wir ja alle zusammen, trotz der vielen Events die es unter den einzelnen Angelarten so gibt.


----------



## elchmaster (7. Februar 2004)

Also bei den Aufnähern bin ich auch sofort mit einem dabei!!! :z


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. Februar 2004)

Einfach Spitze Leute.#6#6#6


----------



## sitzangler (7. Februar 2004)

Ich auch zwei haben. Danke

                                       sitzangler


----------



## angelloenne (7. Februar 2004)

Also,lönne nimmt auch 2.


----------



## Reppi (8. Februar 2004)

Wird die Liste vom Stormbringer eigentlich noch gepflegt,oder soll jeder für sich hier posten;+ 
Ich hätte dann gerne auch 2 Aufnäher !! Und nen Hut


----------



## Nordlicht (8. Februar 2004)

so eine mütze mit logo und namen währe super...ich würde eine nehmen.


----------



## Kalle (8. Februar 2004)

Logisch....Ich auch 2 Stück haben möchte dann..


----------



## theactor (8. Februar 2004)

HI,

Ihr könnt doch so eine Thread nicht starten wenn ich wech bin..! 
Ich bin total begeistert und steige auch mit zweien ein,
wobei ich auch Abnehmer aller weiteren noch kommenden AB-Textilien sein werde!!

Gruß,
theactor #h #6#6


----------



## Locke (8. Februar 2004)

Moin Moin,

nen hübsches Basecap aufm Kopp is nicht schlecht, dat nehm ich sofort (nur nicht in weiss   ).

Aufnäher?? Logisch, zwee dürften es schon sein

Gruss Locke


----------



## Ruhrangler53 (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen:m 

find die Idee super, würde auch gerne 2 nehmen.

Gruß#h #h #h ruhrangler53


----------



## MichaelB (8. Februar 2004)

Moin,

@Deichschlampe: guckst Du hier http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board//showthread.php?postid=302700#post302700
Latürnich wird der thread gepflegt, nur nicht minütlich  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Scholli (8. Februar 2004)

moinsen,

mir Bitte auch 2. :q


----------



## Micky Finn (9. Februar 2004)

Moin,

vier Stück, damit ich klein.Nordlicht auch "brandmarken" kann


----------



## homer01 (9. Februar 2004)

2 aufnäher und 1 cap bitte:q :q


----------



## sei (9. Februar 2004)

Ich möchte auch nen Aufnäher; macht sich bestimmt gut auf meiner Angelweste.


----------



## Fischkoopp (9. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute !

Gute Idee #6, nehme auch 2 Stück.

Mfg Fischkoopp #h  #h  #h


----------



## theactor (9. Februar 2004)

HI,

@Fischkoopp: na.. ich hab mich schon gewundert, wo Du bleibst! 
#6#6

Gruß,
theactor


----------



## RaEma (9. Februar 2004)

für mich bitte auch zwei.

Gruß,

>>RaEma<<


----------



## MichaelB (9. Februar 2004)

Moin,

na dann sind ja demnäxt schon hundert Stück "weg" #h 
Bitte auf der ersten Seite mal nachsehen, ob ich jemanden vergessen habe :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Februar 2004)

Hab ich irgendwo überlesen, dass es Caps mit Logo gibt????


----------



## Dorsch1 (9. Februar 2004)

....nööööööö Peter :q :m


----------



## wodibo (9. Februar 2004)

wodilein auch 2 nimmt  :z :z :z 
und Mütze und Schal und Schirm..... :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Februar 2004)

Feine Sache das. Ich hab mich selber auf die Liste gesetzt.


----------



## Laggo (10. Februar 2004)

Mich haste doch glatt vergessen mit einem:c


----------



## MichaelB (10. Februar 2004)

Moin,

@Laggo: schon eingetragen :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (10. Februar 2004)

Hätte auch gerne zwei Aufnäher

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Februar 2004)

Moin Moin ,
wenn die Dinger keinen 2 stelligen Betrag kosten hätte ich auch einen .
Gruß aus Eutin
Michael#g #g


----------



## MaBe (10. Februar 2004)

bitte auch zwei Aufnäher für mich


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. Februar 2004)

Tach auch !

Na das rappelt ja ganz gut - 100 Aufnäher in so kurzer Zeit, das wird wohl ein Großauftrag:z 

Mfg Fischkoopp #h  #h  #h


----------



## rob (10. Februar 2004)

na da bin ich auch mit 2 dabei#h


----------



## wobbler (10. Februar 2004)

für mich bitte auch einen..............

noch 25 tage bis tarifa !


----------



## Wedaufischer (10. Februar 2004)

2 sind immer gut. Also ich bin dabei.


----------



## elefant (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo
Für mich bitte auch zwei!!!!


----------



## ulslim (11. Februar 2004)

auch zwei haben will!!

Grüße
Axel


----------



## Garfield0815 (11. Februar 2004)

100 Stück sind durch.#6
Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, wollen 57 Boardies 109 Aufnäher.
Top Sache das..........


----------



## rudi.r (11. Februar 2004)

Ich hätt auch gern zwei!!


----------



## rainerle (11. Februar 2004)

für mich bitte auch 2

Dank & Gruss

Rainer


----------



## UlliT1964 (11. Februar 2004)

Ich bin auch mit zwei dabei.

Petri
Ulli


----------



## AndreasG (13. Februar 2004)

Für mich dann auch Zwei......


----------



## Ace (13. Februar 2004)

für mich bitte einen


----------



## Fitti (13. Februar 2004)

Zwei sollen auch nach Dänemark


----------



## Bihn (14. Februar 2004)

für mich bitte auch 2


----------



## guenex (15. Februar 2004)

Bitte 2

guenex


----------



## FrankHB (15. Februar 2004)

Ich nehm auch 2. Danke!


----------



## Forellenudo (15. Februar 2004)

Ich nehme auch einen.

Gruß Udo#h


----------



## simon s (16. Februar 2004)

Moin

Ich möchte gerne auch 2 Stück haben.
Danke

MFG Simon


----------



## hkroiss (16. Februar 2004)

Hätte auch gern 2 Aufnäher.
Danke


----------



## Forellenudo (16. Februar 2004)

Ich nehm doch lieber 2 stück.

gruß udo#h


----------



## Hochseecowboy (16. Februar 2004)

Wie Aufnäher da bin ich mit 2 Stück auch dabei.

Grüßchen


----------



## Tanja_Berlin (16. Februar 2004)

@ grozzoz:

heiße Sache!!! Da kann er sich auf einen weiteren Auftrag von ca. 300 Aufnähern freuen. Wir haben hier gerade die Idee, für das 2. Berliner Norwegentreffen in 2005 solche AB-Aufnäher mit Norwegenflagge aufzulegen. Wie teuer wäre dann das Stück?

@ Thomas9904: liest Du mit, mein Lieber??? *ganz breit grins*

Lieben Gruß von Tanja und Karsten


----------



## Peter Dorsch (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo,Hallo!#h #h 
Der 1.Norwegentreffenbuttonproduzent hätte gern auch zwei.

Grüssli, Peter Dorsch:z :z


----------



## Steelhead (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,
kaum ist man mal ein paar Tage weg, schon läuft wieder ´ne super Aktion... 
Ich nehme auch zwei Aufnäher. Gibt´s denn schon Info zur Kappe?


----------



## Fullestipper (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo,


ich würde auch gern einen
nehmen.


Mit netten Grüßen


Andreas


----------



## winchester73 (19. Februar 2004)

Ich nehme dann auch einen #v


----------



## Bowman (19. Februar 2004)

Ich hätte auch gern 1 Exemplar.

Die Anregung mit einer speziellen "Norwegen-Variante" find ich übrigens auch sehr gut ...


----------



## Mac Gill (19. Februar 2004)

Ich nehme 2 Aufnehmer und eine Cap.

Mir wäre es lieber Logo mit AB-Nick, ich nehme es aber auch pur...

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## wörni (19. Februar 2004)

Ich will auch 2

ein cap wäre auch nicht uninteressant :m


----------



## MichaelB (19. Februar 2004)

Moin,

also es sind nun 150Stück vorbestellt bzw vorgemerkt, fragt sich ja nun wann da was passiert... #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## HoHo (20. Februar 2004)

Ich hätte auch gern 2 Stck.

Gruß HoHo


----------



## nikmark (20. Februar 2004)

Da ich kaum noch Haare habe :q :q 
nehme  ich auch noch  ein Käppi :m 

Nikmark


----------



## FishHunterBLN (20. Februar 2004)

Für mich bitte auch 2 (in Worten: zwei) ....laut ruf!

Gruss FishHunterBLN


----------



## Forellenudo (22. Februar 2004)

Wenn du auch noch Käppis hast mit AB aufschrift,nehme ich davon auch 3 stück.

gruß Udo#h


----------



## petipet (22. Februar 2004)

Falls es ein cap geben sollte, würde ich gerne zu den zwei Aufnähern auch ein cap nehmen.

Gruß...petipet #h


----------



## schlot (22. Februar 2004)

Bin auch dabei mit zwei Aufnähern und einen Cap!


----------



## Rudi (22. Februar 2004)

Moin Jungs,

waere auch mit 2 Aufnähern und 1 Cappi dabei.

Rudi.


----------



## Dancer1230 (22. Februar 2004)

2Käppis würde ich auch noch nehmen.gruß Peter


----------



## Forellenudo (23. Februar 2004)

So,damit es kein durcheinander gibt:ich nehme

3x Käppi

3x Aufnäher


Gruß Udo#h


----------



## Fischhunter (23. Februar 2004)

Ich möchte mich anschließen und nehme 2


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Februar 2004)

Muß ich jetzt die Käppis extra bestellen? Wenn ja dann bitte 2x


----------



## Fitti (23. Februar 2004)

Hab das mit den Käppis wohl verpennt #u #u ,
nehme zu meinen beiden Aufnähern auch ein Käppi :z


----------



## Palometta (23. Februar 2004)

Ist eigendlich schon nen Preis bekannt. #c 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Forellenudo (23. Februar 2004)

Also mir noch nicht,aber der wird bestimmt noch bekanntgegeben,dann bin ich bekannt wie ein "Bunter Hund":q :q 

Gruß udo#h


----------



## FrankHB (23. Februar 2004)

So,damit es kein Durcheinander gibt: bestelle ich

2x Käppi

2x Aufnäher

Frank HB #h


----------



## Palometta (23. Februar 2004)

@Forellenudo


> dann bin ich bekannt wie ein "Bunter Hund"



Versteh ich jetzt nicht................

Da steht doch Anglerboard und nicht Forellenudo drauf :q 

Was ist eigendlich mit Deinem Avatar los von wegen andere Fische und so.

Fang uns jetzt nich alles weg  :m 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Forellenudo (23. Februar 2004)

@Palometta

Lies mal meinen Bericht im Karpfenforum :m 

Gruß Udo#h


----------



## STeVie (23. Februar 2004)

Ich hätte auch gerne 2 Aufnäher!


----------



## wolle (23. Februar 2004)

@ Dok
wann tut sich denn was,sind preise schon bekannt?#h


----------



## MichaelB (24. Februar 2004)

Moin,

das Thema scheint ja auf einige Resonanz zu stoßen... #h 

Nochmal um keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen: ich sammel hier nur die Interessenten für *AUFNÄHER!*, eine offizielle Bestelladresse bin ich *NICHT!*  :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (24. Februar 2004)

HI,

wie jetzt? Ich dachte, Du hättest Du schon längst mit Sticken angefangen und liebevoll auf jeden Aufnäher den jeweiligen BoardNick persönlich aufgenäht ?! 

Aber wie geht es denn dann wirklich weiter - wem wird die Liste überstellt?! Haben sich schon Angebote/Anbieter gefunden?!

#h 
theactor


----------



## MichaelB (24. Februar 2004)

Moin,

ja genau, ich sticke alle Aufnäher per Hand und das Ganze wird dann in einer Wohltätigkeitsveranstaltung zur Rettung des Liebeslebens der Wattwürmer unter die Leutz gebracht  

Ich hatte mal die Idee mit den Aufnähern, es kam aber nix. Diese Idee kam mir wieder und diesmal habe ich eben die Interessenten notiert damit es sofort ersichtlich ist, daß ein reges Interesse herrscht.
Mit dieser Liste werde ich gar nichts machen (können) außer sie evl mal an einen der Hauptverantwortlichen zu schicken - in der Hoffnung, daß es dann (hoffentlich bald) die begehrten Aufnäher geben wird.
Diese Aufnäher werden (wie alle anderen Devotionalien auch  ) über das Board vertrieben werden.
Es wird sich jeder selber um Bestellung und Erhalt seiner Aufnäher kümmern.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Bono (24. Februar 2004)

Tach auch, 
wenn es denn dann wirklich mal soweit ist und die Aufnäher fertig sein sollten, bin ich gern mit 2 Aufnähern und nem Käppi dabei.

mfg

Sven


----------



## fjordbutt (25. Februar 2004)

....so, 20 tage später...:z:z:z

gibt es denn schon neuigkeiten (vom DOK?) wegen unseren aufnähern??

gruss
fjordbutt#h


----------



## Samyber (25. Februar 2004)

Hey DOK !!

Hörst Du uns !!!

Kannst Du uns schön etwas neues über die Aufnäher und die
Caps mitteilen ?

Wann startet die Produktion ?

Die Board- Gemeinde wartet schon sehnlichst !!! :g :g


----------



## Olga (25. Februar 2004)

wenns den soweit ist ,möchte ich auch gerne 2 aufnäher und ein käppi:z :z


----------



## Dok (26. Februar 2004)

So die Dinger gehen nun endlich in den Stick!


----------



## Locke (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo Dok,

yeah, coole Nachrichten #6

Gruss locke


----------



## Garfield0815 (26. Februar 2004)

Was lange währt, wird endlich gut 
Tolle Nachricht#6#6


----------



## MichaelB (26. Februar 2004)

Moin,
geiiiil, dann hat sich die Aktion ja gelohnt #v 

@Dok: wieviele Aufnäher lässt Du sticken? Ich denke mal, daß wir in Kürze 200 Stück brauchen werden...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kalle (26. Februar 2004)

Freu freu...Ich auch 2 haben möchte:z #h


----------



## Bono (5. März 2004)

Mahlzeit...

Gibt´s denn schon ein offizielles Design? Oder hab ich das hier irgendwo übersehen?
Ab wann kann man denn mit dem Beginn der Verkaufaktion rechnen?
Nadel und Faden liegen schon bereit, direkt neben der Angelweste.

mfg


----------



## südlicht (5. März 2004)

...bin auch schon ganz heiss drauf mir mein Teil an die Weste zu pinnen....  

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## siegerlaender (6. März 2004)

...fein, ich nehm auch 2 stück!


----------



## Rausreißer (6. März 2004)

Moin, ich habs verpennnt
Dok, 3 Stück für mich... Bitte.
und Aufkleber???
Die sind doch viel billiger!!!
Also wenn der Print steht, mußt Du auch Aufkleber mit der http// Adresse machen, das funzt bestimmt...
Poste doch mal einen Einsendeschluß!?!

Beste Grüße 
Gernot


----------



## ollidi (6. März 2004)

Ich nehme auch 2 Aufnäher. :m


----------



## Hendrik (7. März 2004)

für mich bitte auch 2 Aufnäher !!


----------



## Palometta (7. März 2004)

Sag' mal einer Bescheid

Wenn's den irgendwann losgeht  #c


----------



## MichaelB (7. März 2004)

Moin,

Liste aktualisiert, demnäxt fällt die 200er Marke #h 

@Dok: wieviele lässt Du für´s erste anfertigen?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Tooommy (7. März 2004)

Moin Moin,

nehme auch 2 Aufnäher


----------



## seeteufel 2 (11. März 2004)

nehme auch 2


----------



## seeteufel 2 (11. März 2004)

und 2 deckel für kopf


----------



## nasengnuf (12. März 2004)

Äääähhhh, zwar neu im AB aber g r o ß e s Interresse !Thread gerade gesehen und schwer begeistert.
2 Aufnäher und 1 Cap wenn es dann ginge.


----------



## maxum (13. März 2004)

*JaJa haben wollen!!*

Für mich 2 stück bitteschön wenn es denn geht.

Freu Freu!!

Klasse Idee!!

                          Gruß maxum#h


----------



## goldfisch (13. März 2004)

Moin, Tolle Sache - nehme auch 2 Aufnäher und ein Cap


----------



## buddha (14. März 2004)

Hi Kollegen,
Ape the Buddha nimmt 3 Aufnäher und ne Käp!!!!

Grüße Ape the Buddha

@Dok: Un nich vergessen mich auf die Liste zu setzen!!!!


----------



## buddha (14. März 2004)

Wenn auf die Käp dann der Boardname drauf kommt, kann ich dann eine mit "Ape the Buddha", anstatt nur buddha kriegen??

Wäre Wunderbar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Grüße alle,
Ape the Buddha


----------



## hark (14. März 2004)

Hallo Angel Kollechen

Möchte mal gern wissen,  wie das Logo denn nun aussieht
und wie hoch die Preise für Käppi und  Aufnäher sein werden

Weis schon jemand mehr als ich?


----------



## hark (14. März 2004)

Über das Aussehen des Logos, habe ich was aus 2002 von Franky gefunden.
Leider kann ich die Bilder nicht öffnen.
Aber Infos über eine gewisse Vorstellung wie viele Euronen die Sachen kosten sollen, habe ich keine gefunden oder gibst da noch nichts genaues?


----------



## Jani Brandl (14. März 2004)

Wie viel kostet das ganze?wenn 2 Aufnäher und 1 Cap unda 18€ kosten nehm ich dat dann.


----------



## Jani Brandl (14. März 2004)

Lieber 3 Capps und 3 uffnaher


----------



## Samyber (14. März 2004)

Hy Leutchen,
dies ist keine offizielle Bestellliste!!

Soweit ich weiß, wird der Aufnäher und das Cap nachher über
den TOP-Shop vertrieben !

Hier wird nur gefragt, wer überhaupt Interesse an den Aufnähern hat !!

:g :g


----------



## Jani Brandl (14. März 2004)

weiss ich,aber es muss ja Ausgerchnet und geplant werden wie viel usw...


----------



## MichaelB (14. März 2004)

Moin,

auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich mich wiederhole   das hier ist keine offizielle Bestellliste, ich notiere nur die Interessenten für Aufnäher auf der ersten Seite.
Vertrieben werden wird der Aufnäher vom Board - von daher kann ich auch keinerlei Info über Preis oder Erscheinungsdatum geben.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## uga (15. März 2004)

H A I zusammen!!!!!!! Ich möchte auch 2 STÜCK haben


----------



## KaulBarschKing (15. März 2004)

Hab auch Interesse (nur zum notieren   )


----------



## Lengjäger (16. März 2004)

Bin auch interessiert. 
Gibt es irgendwo schon einen Entwurf wie es aussehen soll?


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (16. März 2004)

2 Stück bin dabei.(nur zum notieren  )

Gute idee, habe das grade erst entdeckt!:m


----------



## anmati (16. März 2004)

hallo , liste her und zwei für mich mit drauf , bin mit dabei
wäre toll wenn was draus werden würde.
gruß rene


----------



## Obelix (17. März 2004)

Moin Michael,

sei doch bitte so nett und notiere für mich auch 2 stück!

danke! 

Dann hoffe ich mal das es klappt und es bald welche gibt!

*daumen drückt*

gruß udo


----------



## grozzoz (17. März 2004)

Hab da was für euch ;-))

Isse fertisch und ich glaube in kürze im top-shop..................


----------



## grozzoz (17. März 2004)

Leider ist die Grafik etwas unscharf, sorry.
11cm x 2,5cm groß 2 farbig.


----------



## Franky (17. März 2004)

Na denn kannes ja losgehn... :z


----------



## Palometta (17. März 2004)

> Isse fertisch und ich glaube in kürze im top-shop..................



Wat is Kurz , Wat is Lang ;+ :q 

Mach hin Ich bin schon ganz hei.. äääh voller Erwartung  :m

Gruß 
Palometta


----------



## Uwe_H (17. März 2004)

ich will auch einen...


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. März 2004)

So nun läuft auch die Produktion der Cäppies

Demnächst (nächst Woche) in Holger Jensens TOP - SHOP zu beziehen !


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. März 2004)

Die zunächst  3 bestellbaren Kappentypen


----------



## Bono (19. März 2004)

sehn ja n hammer aus die kähpie´s.
ich favorisiere ja die blaue mit dem hellen schirm.
bin schon gespannt wann sie endlich erhältlich sein werden.
mfg
sven


----------



## nasengnuf (19. März 2004)

Na aber "HALLOOO", wenn die nicht Klasse aussehen!?Das gibt nen riesen Bienchen !!!
Sehr schön.
Mein Favorit ist das mittlere Cap.


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. März 2004)

Super Capi´s!!!! Die goldene Mitte ist auch mein Favorit! Auch die Aufnäher sind Hitverdächtig!#r Endlich mal was gutes!!! Na dann werden ja wohl ziemlich viele Bestellungen abgeben!!!! Ich natürlich auch!!! Habt ihr super gemacht!!! #v:z


----------



## karpfenwuerger (24. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Super Idee

Ich nehm auch einen.

MfG

karpfenwuerger


----------



## Fledi (24. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Ich nehme auch 2

Fledi


----------



## Dok (24. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Die Aufnäher könnt ihr jetzt hier ordern!
Bei fragen bitte an ATS-Holger wenden!


----------



## MichaelB (24. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Moin,

fünf T€uro für den Aufnäher plus 5€ Versand - ey, das sind *zwanzich Maak* für´n Stückchen Stoff!  #d 

Gruß
Michael, der den Stein ins Rollen brachte

P.S.: ich weiß, der Aufwand und so weiter, aber bei den momentanen Konditionen kann ich mir vorstellen, werden einige der "Vorbesteller" einen Rückzieher wagen...


----------



## theactor (24. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

HI, 

ookay, I'm a fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - ich habe - trotzdem - bestellt. Ein TShirt und Cap.
Ich denke, es ist sicher schwierig, dat alles zu organisieren und ins Rollen zu bringen etc. ...
Aber mal ehrlich: 37,- für ein Cap und ein T-Shirt inklusive Versand ... 
das ist wirklich wirklich einfach ZU viel... 
Die Aufnäher, um die es ursprünglich ging habe ich mal weg gelassen (siehe MichaelB).





Also, dieser Thread zeigte ja eigentlich genug Nachfrage... vielleicht solltet Ihr die Preise nochmal überdenken...


----------



## muddyliz (24. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Das war der Preisvorschlag von Gozzoz: "Ihr wollt Anglerboard - Aufnäher???? Kein Problem, könnt Ihr haben .............. mein Sticker macht das, auch ganz ohne Stickartenerstellungs - Gebühr. Und ohne Mindestabnahmemenge!!! Ergo, kein Risiko!
Und für 2.- bis 2,50 Euro das Stück kriegt der die Dinger klasse hin. Als Referenz kann er sogar als "Stickmeister der DTM" aufwarten. Bestickt laufend Rennanzüge und so'n Zeug.
Also her mit den Entwürfen, den Versand kann ich auch noch übernehmen, alles kein grosses Ding.

VERSPROCHEN!!!!!"
Und jetzt sollen die plötzlich 5 Euro kosten plus Versand ???
Das ist mir echt zu teuer. Ich hatte 2 bestellt für maximal 2,50 + Versand.


----------



## theactor (24. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

HI,

Selbst wenn sich bei den Aufnähern am Preis nichts drehen lässt (TShirt/Cap: it *MUST!*), so sollte beim Versand eine Anpassung des Versandpreises an die Ware möglich sein (statt eines Pauschalpreises):

Für 1-3 Aufnäher *dürfen* einfach nicht mehr als 1,44€ anfallen. 
Und  - wie soll ich sagen -- aus "Gelesenem" weiss ich, dass das Verschicken von Aufnähern auch für 0,50€ machbar ist (und durchgeführt wird).


----------



## BT-Holger (24. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Hey ho,

ich möchte mich hier nicht rechtfertigen und keinesfalls meine Preispolitik erklären.
Die AB Produkte sind nach den Herstellerpreisen einzig und allein mit sehr, sehr geringen Handlingkosten (die möge man mir verzeihen), dem Porto bei den Aufnähern und einer Spende an die DGzRS kalkuliert. Und natürlich mit der unvermeidlichen MEHRWERTSTEUER. Das Anglerboard und auch der Top Shop haben keinerlei finanzielle Vorteile davon.
Bei Kleinstmengen wähle ich soundso den günstigsten Versandweg, das heißt zuviel gezahltes Porto bekommt Ihr mit einer Bargutschrift vergütet.
Ich denke mal solche Tage wie heute zeigen einmal mehr den Zusammenhalt einer Community wie dieser und dem Stolz mit dem das AB Logo dann auch getragen wird. 
Einige diskutieren seitenlang über Rettungsmittel (ab 99 € aufwärts) etc., aber wer zieht Euch im Ernstfall aus dem Wasser? Es muss nicht immer der Angelkollege sein. Das sind die Kollegen die von dieser AB Aktion profitieren. 

c ya


Holger


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (24. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Habe gerade zwei Cap's bestellt. Gut der Preis von 37€ incl. Versand ist schon Super Heftig #d  #d , die Aufnäher habe ich mir verkniffen. 5€ sind mir dann schon etwas zu Fett.  

Und wie theactor schon schrieb sollte man sich über die Versandkosten schon nochmal Gedanken machen. Es kann ja wohl nicht sein das man für ein Stück Stoff 5€ Versand bezahlen muss. Spende hin oder her.


----------



## theactor (24. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

HI,

@ATS-Holger: 


> Das Anglerboard und auch der Top Shop haben keinerlei finanzielle Vorteile davon.



Das würde ich auch nicht unterstellen - obwohl ich es natürlich dennoch wünscheswert finden würde, wenn Ihr etwas verdient!



> das heißt zuviel gezahltes Porto bekommt Ihr mit einer Bargutschrift vergütet.



Das habe ich z.B nicht gewusst > vielleicht habe ich nicht genau genug "hingelesen"... - das ändert natürlich meine "Versandkosten-Sorge" !



> Ich denke mal solche Tage wie heute zeigen einmal mehr den Zusammenhalt einer Community wie dieser und dem Stolz mit dem das AB Logo dann auch getragen wird.



Das stimmt, deswegen werde ich auch einer der ersten gewesen sein, die heute bei Dir bestellt haben. Natürlich bin ich bereit, für das AB (und die damit einhergehenden Spenden) mehr zu investieren.
Ich hatte und habe halt nur die Sorge, dass (trotz der massiven Nachfrage) weniger Leute zusagen, als es wünschenswert wäre!


----------



## BT-Holger (24. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

@ Theactor,

der ganz erste warst Du nicht.Aber der Zweite! Ich hab heute schon ein volles Programm an Mützen und einen Aufnäher an mich verkauft zum vollen Preis. Den Luxus gönn ich mir.

Selbstverständlich wird Euch Thomas9904 über die Spenden an die DGzRS auf dem Laufenden halten.


c ya


Holger


----------



## MichaelB (24. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Moin,

@thezufrühkommer: da hättste ja mal ein Geräusch machen können, ich hätte glatt einen Aufnäher mit bestellen wollen - doch bei den momentanen Versandkosten  #d 
Spende hin oder her, ist ja alles schön, aber ich weiß was eine Briefmarke kostet  #y 



> Und für 2.- bis 2,50 Euro das Stück kriegt der die Dinger klasse hin. Als Referenz kann er sogar als "Stickmeister der DTM" aufwarten.


Ich lach mich tot...

Über den Preis für´s Käppi kann ich nur noch - staunen  #r 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: für den Nepp sticke ich mir so´n Teilchen lieber kurz mal selbst  
P.P.S.: vielleicht sollte man eine neue Liste erstellen: "Ich habe KEIN Interesse mehr an Aufnäher"


----------



## Garfield0815 (24. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Habe auch gerade meine 2 vorbestellten Aufnäher bestellt.
Mal sehen wie schnell unsere Deutsche Post arbeitet.


----------



## theactor (24. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

HI,



> ist ja alles schön, aber ich weiß was eine Briefmarke kostet



>>So read ATS-Holger-Message: zuviel berechnetes Porto wird gutgeschrieben.



> da hättste ja mal ein Geräusch machen können,



Das ist ja nicht zu spät, denn den Aufnäher habe ich ja noch nicht bestellt  #h


----------



## MichaelB (25. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Moin,



> >>So read ATS-Holger-Message: zuviel berechnetes Porto wird gutgeschrieben.


Aber warum werden dann 5€ Versand berechnet - und nicht sofort 1.44???

Gruß
Michael


----------



## winchester73 (25. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Hm, bei dem Aufnäher steht, daß der Versand bereits im Preis enthalten ist ;+

Ist das jetzt geändert?


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Da bin ich auch eben drüber gestolpert. Aber ich hab mir eben meine Sachen mal ausgerechnet: 1 Cap und ein Aufnäher zusammen 21 € dazu kommt noch Porto. Wenn es so bleibt, dann nehme ich die beiden Sachen auch. Sonst viel teuer darf sowas nicht sein.


----------



## AndreasG (25. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Bei den Preisen bleibe ich doch lieber bei der alten Variante die Leute direkt anzusprechen und zu fragen ob sie auch im Board sind.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## hkroiss (25. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Ich seh' das ähnlich wie AndreasG.
Wenn ich mir dann noch ausrechne, wie viel der Versand nach Österreich kostet, dann muss der Aufnäher schon in Gold gestickt sein.
Ein einfacher Aufnäher hat doch in einem ganz normalen Briefkuvert Platz und das kostet doch nicht 5,--, oder?
Der Preis entspricht doch einem Paket von mehr als 1 kg?


----------



## BT-Holger (26. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

@ hkroiss und einige andere,

ein altbekanntes Problem zeigt hier mal wieder seine häßliche Fratze. Ein kollektives Draufhauen ohne sich mal richtig kundig gemacht zu haben.

Lest Euch bitte mein Posting in diesem Thread durch, schaut in den ATS unter Anglerboard Artikel beim AB Aufnäher nach und bildet Euch dann Eure Meinung.

Ich hab nix gegen Kritik, aber bitte bringt diese mit dem nötigen Backgroundwissen hervor und nicht in Lemmingmanier.

c ya


Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Ja, wie heisst es so schön: Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil)

Innerhalb Deutschland versandkostenfrei, in Europa je nach Aufwand.


----------



## seeteufel 2 (26. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

sonnst gebt ihr doch auch für jeden sch.... zum angeln geld aus  und das ist euch zu teuer :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q ???????????? lach


----------



## MichaelB (26. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Moin,



> Innerhalb Deutschland versandkostenfrei,


Als ich bestellen wollte kam als Gesamtpreis für zwei Aufnäher 15€ - das hielt mich dann davon ab, die Bestellung abzuschicken...



> sonnst gebt ihr doch auch für jeden sch.... zum angeln geld aus und das ist euch zu teuer         ???????????? lach


Fundierte Kritik, orthographisch korrekt dargeboten, ist immer willkommen   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Palometta (26. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> Als ich bestellen wollte kam als Gesamtpreis für zwei Aufnäher 15€ - das hielt mich dann davon ab, die Bestellung abzuschicken...
> ...



Ging mir genauso 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*



> Bei Kleinstmengen wähle ich soundso den günstigsten Versandweg, das heißt zuviel gezahltes Porto bekommt Ihr mit einer Bargutschrift vergütet.


Aus dem Posting von ATS-Holger auf der vorigen Serite nachzulesen.


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Hallo Leute
Habe auch erst überlegt, 2 Aufnaher a 5 € +5 € Versand ??
Aber ich habe sie trotzdem bestellt
Habe heute meine 2 bestellten Aufnäher bekommen.  #v  #v 
Sehen super aus.
Sie kamen in einem Briefumschlag.
Inhalt 2 Aufnäher und  ein 5 EURO Schein 
(zuviel gezahlte Versandkosten) #6 #6  
 @ ATS Holger
danke für die prompte Lieferung
Sehen echt gut aus, die Teile. #r  #r


----------



## theactor (27. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

HI,

*verdammt* - ich war der zweite der bestellt hat  #6  und habe mein Cap nebst TShirt noch nicht.. ich bin doch sooo gespannt! 

 :g


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

@theactor
Nicht weinen  :c  :c 
Wird schon ankommen, ist doch ein WE dazwischen:q  :q


----------



## Pete (28. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

wer holger persönlich kennt, weiss, dass er alles, aber auch alles darauf richtet, euch fair und zuvorkommend zu bedienen...zudem gibts den weg über die pm...hier lassen sich sorgen und probleme bestimmt am besten individuell klären...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Und nicht vergessen dass ja Holger gerade Papi geworden ist, vieleicht komt er nicht mehr zum schlafen)


----------



## BT-Holger (29. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

@ Thomas,

langsam kehrt Normalität ein, hahahaha - dachte ich! Ein Glück das ich Nachtangler bin und auch den Schlaf wohldosiert in kleinen Etappen einnehmen kann.
Auf jeden Fall ist es noch schöner vom "Gesang" meines Sohnes geweckt zu werden, als vom Aufschrei eines "Fuchses" beim Run. 


c ya


Holger


----------



## theactor (29. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

HI,

das Warten hat ein Ende: ein schickes AB-Shirt und Cap sind heute bei mir angeflattert! SCHICKSCHICK! 
Zwar habe ich immer Probleme, Caps über meinen viel zu großen Schädel zu vergewalttigen - aber für dat Dingen nehme ich Kopfschmerzen und dümmliche Ausschauigkeit gerne in Kauf!    #6


----------



## seeteufel 2 (30. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

heute naher für auf  und hut für kopf bekommen geillllllllllll #g  #r  #r  #r  #r


----------



## Micky Finn (30. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Hab meine 4 für mich und klein.Nordlicht heut bestellt..... vielleicht klappts ja noch bis Skarnsundet


----------



## Fledi (30. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Habe als letzter 2 Aufnäher und 1 T-Shirt bestellt, die am Samstag dem 27.03.04 schon da waren. Zuviel gezahltes Porto war auch dabei.
Bin sehr zufrieden. Die Aufnäher (die man auch aufbügeln kann) sind Klasse.

Viele Dank

Gruß Fledi


----------



## MichaelB (31. März 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Moin,

ich habe dann auch grad bestellt und bin schon voll gespannt auf den Aufnäher :z 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## petipet (1. April 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Heute Cap und Aufnäher eingetroffen. Klasse. Qualität vom Cap finde ich Spitze. 

Gruß...Peter #h


----------



## Dancer1230 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Hallo.Heute habe ich meine bestellten Sachen bekommen.Alles bestens.Gruß Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Na seht Ihr, geht doch)


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. April 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Hi! Ich hab eben meinen Aufnäher und Cap bestellt und auch schon überwiesen :z. Mal sehen, wann ich die Sachen bekomme. Freue mich schon riesig!!!! :l


----------



## Supporter (5. April 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Zum Thema Holgers Topshop,möchte ich nur anmerken,das ich ihm eine pm. geschickt hatte,das er mir ein Angebot für Norgeruten machen sollte.Warte jetzt über 1 Woche auf sein Angebot,finde das zum  :c


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Versuchs doch mal mit ner Mail an info@anglers-topshop.de.
Die kriegt er auf jeden Fall. Wer weiss wann er das letzte Mal in die PM - Box geguckt hat.


----------



## Supporter (5. April 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Versuchs doch mal mit ner Mail an info@anglers-topshop.de.
> Die kriegt er auf jeden Fall. Wer weiss wann er das letzte Mal in die PM - Box geguckt hat.


Nee,er hat mir ja letzten Montag geantwortet,das ich das Angebot Montagabend(letzten Mo.) bekommen würde.Da kaufe ich dann doch lieber bei meinem Händler um die Ecke.Wer weiss,wie lange die Lieferung dann dauert,wenn das Angebot nach 1 Woche noch nicht mal da ist.


----------



## BT-Holger (5. April 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Hey ho Supporter,

hab Dir letzte Woche (31.3./4.20 Uhr) geantwortet. Leider gab es letzte Woche laut Dok ein paar Probs mit dem Mailserver, so daß Du zwar in meinem Postausgangsserver bist, ich aber keinesfalls nachvollziehen kann ob Du meine meil bekommen hast.
Ich schicke sie Dir jetzt gleich nochmal rüber.

c ya

Holger


----------



## Supporter (5. April 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Gerade angekommen,Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Geht doch)


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (7. April 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

So, meine Aufnäher sind jetzt auch angekommen, nun könnt Ihr mich auch am Strand erkennen.
Freue mich schon, neue Mitglieder aus dem Bord kennenzulernen.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## hechtrudi (7. April 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

wo kann ich die bestellen? #:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. April 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Hallo hechtrudi, die Aufnäher wie auch T-Shirt und Basecap kannst du im Anglerboard Top Shop bestellen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. April 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Jo, ich hab heute mit großer Freude mein kleines Päckchen entgegengenommen. Mein Cap und mein Aufnäher sind da JUHUUUU. Jetzt kann man mich endlich erkennen *g* #v#v#v


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. April 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Achsoooo...... vielen Dank an TopShop für die schnelle Lieferung!!! Echt klasse. #r


----------



## MichaelB (9. April 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Moin,

mein Aufnäher ist heute auch mit der Post gekommen und ich kann mich nun endlich am Strand erkennen :g 
Ist schick geworden, kommende Woche lasse ich das Teilchen gleich auf die Weste nähen #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Locke (9. April 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Aloha,

Cap und Aufnäher sind am Dienstag gekommen. Mal wieder ne sehr schnelle Lieferung!
Dank an Holger.

Hatte zuerst die Befürchtung, dass der Cap-Verschluss ne billige Plastikvariante ist, aber falsch befürchtet. Top-Verschluss! Bin mehr als zufrieden
Dank an alle

Gruss Locke


----------



## schlot (10. April 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Hab mal meine Bestellung auch aufgegeben!


----------



## angelloenne (13. April 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Habe meine Aufnäher und Cap vor Ostern bekommen,Preis Leistung stimmen!
Habe das Cap über Ostern in Heiligenhafen u. Großenbrode spazieren getragen,leider hat mich niemand drauf angespochen, die bordies waren wohl alle Ostereier sammeln oder Angeln.:q :q


----------



## hechtrudi (16. April 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

jipi mein aufnäher ist da,echt schnell gegangen!!danke #6


----------



## eiswerner (25. April 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Grüß Euch, ich hab den Aufnäher ind eine Baseballmütze erhalten - bin gespannt ob mich jemand erkennt zb. auf dem Weg nach Skudeneshavn  auf Karmoy, au 16.5. gehts los - endlich


----------



## powermike1977 (27. April 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

saubere idee!
gibts davon noch welche (oder schon). wuerde auch gerne 2 haben!


----------



## jörgi (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Hallo,
ich bin auch mit zwei dabei.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Hallo Jörgi! Erst einmal herzlich Willkommen an Board und viel Spaß! Aufnäher gibt es schon seit längerem. Klicke hier und Du kannst sie sehen:

http://www.angler-topshop.de/index.php?cPath=97&osCsid=b4582ce02430185311ff3e7b774ae91a

Gruss Dennis


----------



## elblindos (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Hallo ich würde auch gerne einen nehmen. Wollte gerade einen bestellen, aber 5€ Aufnäher+5€ Versand das finde ich ein bisschen heftig. Gibt es nicht eine andere Möglichkeit? Danke !!!


----------



## Samyber (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

@elblindos

Hy,
hast du dir die Aufnäher im Shop schon einmal angeschaut?

Eventuell auch noch die Artikelbeschreibung gelesen??

Dann wüßtest du, das die Portokosten incl. sind !!!!

Schau mal 
hier   :m


----------



## elblindos (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Es stand aber drauf, weil ich das erste mal bestelle das 5€ extra fällig sind für Porto.
Endsumme auf der Rechnung war 10 € !!! Vorkasse oder Nachnahme !!!


----------



## MichaelB (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Moin,



			
				elblindos schrieb:
			
		

> aber 5€ Aufnäher+5€ Versand das finde ich ein bisschen heftig.


 Fand ich auch - allerdings lag bei beiden Bestellungen ein 5f€r dabei, es sind also keine Versandkosten entstanden #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## elblindos (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Wie jetzt Michael??? Ein Gutschein über 5 Euronen? Oder was bedeutet die 5f€r??? Danke!!!





			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Fand ich auch - allerdings lag bei beiden Bestellungen ein 5f€r dabei, es sind also keine Versandkosten entstanden #6
> 
> ...


----------



## MichaelB (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Moin,

@Lengtänzer: ich habe 10€ überwiesen und bekam einen Aufnäher nebst einem 5€-Schein zugeschickt. :m 
Als ich einen zweiten Aufnäher bestellte lief es genau so #6 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: ich stehe überhaupt nicht auf diese ganzen "Kutten-Aufnäher", der AB-Aufnäher ist aber echt geil


----------



## elblindos (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Besten Dank Michael. Dann werde ich mal bestellen.

P.S Schönen Urlaub !!! Ich bin erst in 3 Wochen dran.

Gruß Ole


----------



## petipet (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> @Lengtänzer: ich habe 10€ überwiesen und bekam einen Aufnäher nebst einem 5€-Schein zugeschickt. :m
> Als ich einen zweiten Aufnäher bestellte lief es genau so #6
> ...


Stehe absolut auch nicht auf diesem Kuttenscheiß. (eher was für Leutchen mit Minderwertigkeitskomplexen) Aber, beim Tag der Meerforelle, auf Fehmarn/Wallnau 2004, war das schon hilfreich. Konnte da doch Boardies anpeilen und die mich. Manche bekommen ohne Probleme sofort ein Feedback, ich bin eher schüchtern - für mich ist dieses Emblem O.K.

Gruß...peter


----------



## Harry Hecht (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Wie sieht das denn aus mit nem Aufkleber? 
 Ich hab nämlich nur ne Angelhose, und da kann ich mir ja schlecht nen Aufnäher dranmachen... 
 Die Oberbekleidung wechselt bei mir permanent, und auch da würde nur ein Aufnäher irgendwie komisch wirken... 
 Auf meinem Angelköfferchen wäre aber noch Platz...


----------



## buddha (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

Hallo kollegen,
wo kann ich denn die Kappen und die Aufnäher bestellen  #c 

Gruß,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## Garfield0815 (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

@ Buddha
Hier  gibts die Aufnäher und Cappies


----------



## DerStipper (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*

wenn die nich über 3€ gehen nehm ich einen

hab jetzt gesehen 5€ na das überleg ich lieber 2 mal#c :c


----------



## Forellenudo (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aufnäher*



> eher was für Leutchen mit Minderwertigkeitskomplexen)


 dann haben hier auf dem Board viele Leute Komplexe einschließlich mich,aber ich weiß nichts davon.

Also Leute,nach seiner Meinung hat hier jeder der einen AB aufnäher oder änliches auf seiner Jacke trägt,minterwertigkeitskomplexe,bin die ganze Zeit am überlegen was du für Komplexe hast #d  #d 

Udo


----------

